# Manejo de servomotor



## Xirar13 (Ene 4, 2007)

Hola....
He estado jugando con servos y halle esto:

http://www.angelfire.com/electronic2/jhueso/servomotor.pdf

Ahi marca un circuito para elmanejo de servos, lo trealice y todo funciona, pero el angulo que se mueve el servomotor es muy estrecho, prretendo ampliarlo, pero alguien seria muy amable en ayudarme porfavor+==.... que es lo que necesito cambiar.... please


----------



## Aristides (Ene 11, 2007)

Hola, lo ideal sería medir con un osciloscopio el ancho del pulso, debe tener desde 1ms hasta 2ms para ir desde un extremo al otro, creo que achicando R2  vas a tener más ajuste.

Si tenés ganas de saber más sobre servos, fijate en:

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/doc_manuales.php

en el libro (PDF) "¿que es un microcontrolador?"


----------



## Xirar13 (Ene 13, 2007)

Tenias razon... modificando el R"... y el potenciometro me aumento el rango.... y calcule mas o menos que resistencias necesito... pero hmmhmhmhm hoy no abren la electronica..... ni modo... tendre que esperarme al lunes para probralo.....

Otra preguntota,.... que simulador de circuitos me recomiendas?... soy nuevo en esto d ela electronica....


----------



## Aristides (Ene 13, 2007)

Si me preguntaras cual simulador prefiero, te digo el MC6, en cambio al preguntarme cual te recomiendo, es muy difícil la repuesta, te diría que vayas probando varios a partir del circuitmaker, hasta encontrar el que mejor cubra tus expectativas.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 25, 2007)

hola soy un poco novato en esto... porque al motor le salen 3 contactos en vez de d 2 contactos?? ¿ y como haria para controlar el angulo de giro??


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2007)

Para anthony123
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servomotor


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 25, 2007)

Gracias fogonazo.... Amigo pero en la entrada del circuito yo le puedo conectar un RC para que envie la señal???


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2007)

Negativo: El servo lo maneja el receptor, decodifica la señal que recibe y comanda al servo mediante pulsos de ancho variable.
Cierto ancho posiciona el servo en el medio, mayor ancho que este lo mueve a izquierda y menor ancho lo mueve a la derecha
El servo de Wiki.. NO da vueltas completas, gira solo unos + - 90º


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 25, 2007)

Pero Fogonazo si quiero incluir un servo armado por mi persona y tengo un motor de solo 2 salidas como haria, si en el circuito el servo tiene 3??


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2007)

El servomotor aparte del motor tiene un circuito electronico dentro que permite que este arranque, elija el sentido de giro y pare, posicionandose en un lugar especifico de acuerdo al ancho de pulso que resivio del receptor, ademas posee un sistema reductor de velocidad mecanico que demultiplica las RPM del motor.
Creo que realizar esto momentaneamente esta alejado de  tus posibilidades electronicas


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 25, 2007)

y no me podrias recomendar una opcion de un motor ya listo con las tres salidas?? yo armo el circuito con ayuda de un amigo

Gracias de antemano Fogonazo, me haz sido de gran ayuda en mas de 2 temas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2007)

Comprate un servo en alguna casa de aeromodelismo y/o jovies, el circuito de comando se puede encontrar en la Red y es facil de realizar

http://listado.deremate.com.ve/servo


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 25, 2007)

Fogonazo el circuito de comando es este???????????????????????????


----------



## picrocker (Oct 22, 2008)

Modifique un servo HS-311, le quite el potensiónmetro que traia y lo sustitui por dos resistencias fijas de manera de simular que se encuentra en la posición media... además de cortarle una pestaña que trai un engranaje que evitava que girara completamente...

Imagino que de la forma como quedaron las dos resistencias se sim,ula que el servo esta en 90 grados, siendo el desplazamiento normal de 0 gradios a 180 grados...

Mi pregunta es... como hago para que gire en un sentido o en otro... sera que lo doy uns señal PWM para que gire por ejemplo a 0 grados y se quedará girando en ese sentido... y si le doy una señal PWM que haga que vaya a 180 grados se queda girando en el otro sentido... o como se haria esto...


----------

